# Foot pain after gigs....



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone else end up with foot pain the day after gigs? Its like having a bruise on the support areas of the underfoot. Lasts 2-3 days for me. Used to happen much more when i first started gigging regularly, now its kinda rare, but got it bad right now from friday night gig (1st in about a month, hence unconditioned). Hurts to walk - again feels like pressing bruises. I'm limping around like a gimp here.

Its obviously from standing, tapping, dancing, jumping etc for 3-4 hours. Ive gotten better shoes all that, but still end up with it from time to time. Probably doesnt help that i sit on my ass for a living.

Anyone else suffer from this "Gig Foot"? I suspect it may be plantar fasciitis.


----------



## BenSolace (Jun 29, 2015)

After standing up at a gig for hours my feet do get a little sore, but usually sitting down for a little while solves most of the problem. Nothing quite as bad as you are experiencing though


----------



## FRETPICK (Jun 29, 2015)

Sorbothane Insoles.


----------



## vansinn (Jun 29, 2015)

Stop wearing dem high-heel slippers!

Joke aside, which part of your foot is hurting?
You talk about "like having a bruise on the support areas of the underfoot" - are you talking about both the forefoot and the heel section, or mostly one of those?
What kind of footwear are you using?
Could be your footwear simply doesn't properly support the mid section, especially on the inner side.


As a related story, I used to dance a lot of salsa, like four training courses a week plus rehearsing with partner and of course hitting the venues.
While I did have pro shoes (Bloch) for training, my most used dancing shoes were some cool looking beans from an ordinary shoe shop, modded by a shoe repair shop with special leather soles intended for the right feel.

I ended up with an inflammation in my major big toe joint, simply because the shoes didn't have proper mid section support, but rather let my foot rest more on the side rails.
Ended up taking me completely out of salsa; painful lesson learned: Buy professional shoes, as in the right tool for the right job.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks vansinn for the response - This time, it's the lower left part of my left foot behind the little toes - actually now a bit swollen. I recalled last night i had broken this foot when i was much younger, but both feet are susceptible . Its not the heel section right now, but has been before - basically any weight baring part of either foot. It's better today, but still limping around. Last night before bed was about as bad as it's been after walking the dog a few times.

Footwear - I can't remember the brand, but i am using a decent $60 pair of jogging shoes - I am the type that won't spend more than $50 on shoes - i believe these were $60 maybe - might be time to invest in some high dollar shoes.


----------



## vansinn (Jun 29, 2015)

If you've got access to sandy patches, try walking barefoot on sand; it's really good for the feet.
WRT footwear, I've never had real good success with inexpensive stuff (in contrast to other wear which can be modded to fit).


----------



## asher (Jun 29, 2015)

I would definitely look into some orthopedic insoles. If you have a running store nearby that'd be ideal, because they're usually good at telling you what you need for how you walk and the shape of your foot. I'd guess you need more arch support?


----------



## Baelzebeard (Jun 29, 2015)

It could be any number of things. I have foot pain off and on, so hopefully my experience can be of some help.

Don't get sensitive, but, are you overweight? I am, and being a fatty will exacerbate foot pain. 

Previous injury, getting a little older? Could be a little arthritis, or tendinitis, etc.

Anyways put some ice on it, and take some ibuprofen to reduce the inflammation. And get some really good insoles. I wear 150$ boots with 50$ insoles at work to avoid Old Fat Man Bruised Feeling Feet Syndrome.

After you feel better try starting a regular stretching regimen for your feet and legs to help keep them limber.

Between losing some weight, getting decent footwear and daily stretching I have significantly reduced my foot pain over the last couple years. HTH.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 29, 2015)

Maybe you should just play guitar with your hands. Who needs a gimmick?


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 30, 2015)

you probably need to see a podiatrist man. Most people with back problems have these solved by orthotics. It sounds like you're putting too much pressure on the wrong parts of your feet when you move around, probably just exacerbated by doing a live gig. I only play live in really supportive shoes because of this.


----------



## AndimalFresh (Jul 8, 2015)

As my pops says :: No matter what, buy a good bed and good shoes, 99% of the time your in one or the other.


----------



## Andromalia (Jul 8, 2015)

Try playing with your hands, as a bonus it will be easier.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm going to echo what others have said here. Look into proper orthopedic insoles made for you. Hell, the Dr. Scholl's station where you stand on it to get one that matches your foot could help. I love mine. I got plantar facitis when i was active duty from running in boots too much. The condition stayed with me but those inserts helped. I could only imagine an insert from actual orthopedic dr would help a lot.

For relief...try taking a tennis ball and basically work it by rolling it around under the bottom of your foot. The ice & stuff already mentioned would help. Also, be aware of your body and your stances. It may seem trivial, but body mechanics are crucial to every inch of your body. This includes weight distribution between legs. 

I'm fortunate in that I've got martial arts history so that allows muscle memory to put me into positions/stances that are advantageous to my body and still allow me to be active on stage. Hell...my normal playing stance essentially is a "rear fighting stance." My quads catch hell, but my plantar doesn't even notice. I switched shoes for stage too...no more boots. Vans high-tops for me now.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 8, 2015)

This may sound girly, but go get a Spa pedicure.
I'm not kidding. As musicians, we put our feet through hell, standing for hours on end, bearing additional weight when moving gear, jumping around performing, and that's just the music side of it. Your feet take on a beating all the time.

I didn't start doing it until my wife talked me into some 13 years ago, after I quit touring and I thought, "Why the crap didn't I do this for the past 25 + years!!!".

The massage alone is worth it, but then the salt scrub, pumice stone, & soak are just Heavenly!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. To answer some of the questions - i am probably slightly overweight - 225, 6'4", either way i'm big and heavy so that can't help. I've been working on the weight/body though with sit ups and push-ups with decent success. I think about 210 would be more ideal for me without putting on a bunch of muscle. I've been as high as 240 in the past, at which point i tend to start looking chubby.

I am going to pony up the big bucks for my next pair of active shoes, agree with the 99% point, have heard this plenty and time to heed this advice, also some insoles sounds like a great idea - i'm all about comfort so why the hell not? Thanks again fellas.

As for the spa, i'm just not letting anyone mess with my feet. Just not for me, but certainly not gonna fault anyone else on that. I don't even like regular massages, just a "hands to yourself" kinda guy - but again, appreciate the suggestions.

I've played about 3 gigs since this original post, and have not had any (foot) pain afterwards since, which i think is due to the steady gigging and picking my most comfy shoes - it's always that first gig in awhile that gets me, especially if it's a good one and i'm jumping around like a fool and whatnot. None the less, time to step up my foot care game.

EDIT: LOL @ playing guitar with feet ... i wish....



Baelzebeard said:


> Anyways put some ice on it, and take some ibuprofen to reduce the inflammation. And get some really good insoles. I wear 150$ boots with 50$ insoles at work to avoid *Old Fat Man Bruised Feeling Feet Syndrome*.



Yes, this is probably the most accurate name for what I was experiencing


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 17, 2015)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys. To answer some of the questions - i am probably slightly overweight - 225, 6'4", either way i'm big and heavy so that can't help. I've been working on the weight/body though with sit ups and push-ups with decent success. I think about 210 would be more ideal for me without putting on a bunch of muscle. I've been as high as 240 in the past, at which point i tend to start looking chubby.
> 
> I am going to pony up the big bucks for my next pair of active shoes, agree with the 99% point, have heard this plenty and time to heed this advice, also some insoles sounds like a great idea - i'm all about comfort so why the hell not? Thanks again fellas.
> 
> ...



If no spa for you, at least recline & elevate them for about 20-30 minutes a day to decrease build up of lactic acid. Runners & walkers get that a lot, so reclining & good stretching helps.

Also, get one of those vibrating tubs so you can put your own hot water in it & get a vibrating hot water spa bath & rub your own feet if you feel like it afterwards. Basically, you're just increasing circulation anyway.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 21, 2015)

IMHO, spending over $100 may seem crazy for shoes, but it is honestly SO worth it. My fiance bought a $120 pair of shoes for work, and she goes through them like crazy. Almost a year later, they still hold up, and she says her feet hurt a lot less.

Any shoes I've personally bought that were over $100 have been great, just throw in some nice insoles, and they will last at least a couple years, if you're not wearing them all day, every day.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 23, 2015)

Slunk Dragon said:


> IMHO, spending over $100 may seem crazy for shoes, but it is honestly SO worth it.



I feel the same way about it seeming crazy - taken my 37 years to realize it probably is a good idea to pony up!

Just got home from gig....been doing a bit more exercise lately, along with a gig every weekend for 4 weeks in a row, feeling pretty OK post gig, compared to my often "old fat man foot pain" syndrome and just general "i'm old" pains. Of course the morning may reveal issues.


----------



## BlueGrot (Oct 31, 2015)

Get insoles for your boots. A bartender's floor mat is also really helpful. Standing on thin converse soles or similar for 1 hour + is really damaging.


----------

